# Caulked Cast Kitchen Sink On Tile



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So on a job where who ever set this cast sink caulked the underside thick, making it almost impossible to remove without causing any tiles to crack or break, owner did not want to go there opted not to attempt it at this time. 

I don't find many caulked this bad and not able to remove them with no damage to the tiles.

Lets hear some tips on getting that sink out with out cracking, chipping, breaking or causing any of the tiles to come freed up...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There used to be a product that would soften caulk. I took a while, but it worked. Cleaning up the melted caulk would be a mess.

I used a pvc cable saw to get a toilet up yesterday, maybe that could work.

You could also buy one of those kits like they sell for removing windshields. It's kinda like a pvc cable saw, but the handles are removable and more ergonomic or maybe one of those windshield removal knives, they make a cold knife and a hot knife that has a heated blade.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Could you not cut it with a razor?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tried, it was set solid, I don't think there was away to accomplish it without damage to the tile, I tried shape putty knife and a heated putty knife, looking up on the bottom side you could see it was set into a full ring or caulking, oozing out around the edges.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, sometimes you have no choice. If they want to upgrade, sacrifices have to be made.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

May i suggest ;

http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/us/en/main/

I have the cheap , Dremel version ,,,, need to spend the big $ and get the Fein Multimaster


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have used a razor knife, a string saw, and sometimes I use caulk softener.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron said:


> Lets hear some tips on getting that sink out with out cracking, chipping, breaking or causing any of the tiles to come freed up...


Get a couple thin, sharp putty knives - one narrow and one wide. Get a couple spares too. Try just forcing them under (use a wobbling action - use those corners to cut) to cut the caulking, sometimes with a little help from a thin screwdriver as a wedge. If that won't work, hammer them under to cut the caulk (you'll usually destroy one knife per sink - the reason for the spares). As you get more cut you can add more wedges to put a bit of tension on the caulking and hold the sink up so the caulking is easier to cut. Works great. I've removed many different types of glued in sink that way.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

you could take a hanmer and smash the cast iron sink into bits :laughing:


----------



## niteowl (Mar 2, 2010)

i use a milwaukee heat gun to soften caulk. not hot enough to damage. i also use an o-ring pick to remove caulk. i use small wood wedges as i go, careful not to raise up sink to much at one time. this also works on urinals and wall hung lavs.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I will take a sharp putty knife and tap it into the caulk with a hammer till it wedges under the sink then pull it out and go to the next section till i make it all the way around the sink. takes time but works.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I will take a sharp putty knife and tap it into the caulk with a hammer till it wedges under the sink then pull it out and go to the next section till i make it all the way around the sink. takes time but works.


All good replies ... But the most important, have a release signed before you start. That way the customer knows you are working on something out of your control. 
SH_T HAPPENS ... Normally plumbing liability insurance is custody and control. That translates into "you had custody over the sink therefore you had control over the tile". 
"We don't pay!"


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

He was well aware of the possibilities of damage to the tiles, I give him the choice to proceed or not, retired old man on SS, I can see why he opted to not proceed. he was not prepared to turn a 2 hr job into a 2 week job.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron said:


> He was well aware of the possibilities of damage to the tiles, I give him the choice to proceed or not, retired old man on SS, I can see why he opted to not proceed. he was not prepared to turn a 2 hr job into a 2 week job.


2 hour job . I have got to be the slowest plumber on planet Earth. Everybody was yabbering on about 45 minute water heater swap outs in the chat room last night and now Ron says he's swapping out kitchen sinks in 2 hours. Yikes!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> 2 hour job . I have got to be the slowest plumber on planet Earth. Everybody was yabbering on about 45 minute water heater swap outs in the chat room last night and now Ron says he's swapping out kitchen sinks in 2 hours. Yikes!!!


Sometimes it's faster to change out a sink, faucet, disposal and drain that it is to replace some faucets.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Seems like I might change out 1 or 2 kitchen sinks a year. Yet another plumbing job snatched up by another trade. People don't tend to replace them unless they are getting new counter tops and the granite companies are putting in undermount sinks and faucets "for free". Can't compete with "free" even when it's total bs.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> Seems like I might change out 1 or 2 kitchen sinks a year. Yet another plumbing job snatched up by another trade. People don't tend to replace them unless they are getting new counter tops and the granite companies are putting in undermount sinks and faucets "for free". Can't compete with "free" even when it's total bs.


No, but you can go back and re do it when it gets all loose and wobbly.


----------

